# Has anyone bough this black chevrolet emblem from walmart ?



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Use plastidip. Its 8.50 a can at ace hardware and can be used for a lot of other things as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

kobowm said:


> Use plastidip. Its 8.50 a can at ace hardware and can be used for a lot of other things as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


This. I got plastidip From Home Depot for event less this fall. It would probably last a lot longer than a Walmart vinyl anyway. If you don't want to dip, have you looked at grafxwerks.com? You can get one that's customized for the cruze


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yup, what Kate said. I picked up plastidip at my local Lowes for about $6.50 when I painted my Cruze.

It'll stick permanently, but can be removed at any time, and reapplied. If that makes sense.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought some vinyl black out decals off ebay about 1 year ago. Still looks great.


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for everyone's suggestion! I'm gonna go with the plastidip option as Kobowm and Kate mentioned and will post a picture when for how it turned out


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Houd, 

You'll have to serach a bit harder here for Plastidip, as Lowes & Home Depot don't carry it. Some auto supply stores do (Performance Imporvements), but Home Hardware happens to carry it.

We get dinged a bit more as well, you're looking at about 20-25 a can here. I will never understand *why, *but oh well. 

You could always go for vinyl, It's about $20 for the precut from grafxwerks, a few bucks more for the thicker vinyl in the back.

Good luck!


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks oMAHONEYo , I happen to have just come back from home hardware where they had 6 cans left for 21 dollars. I appreciate the heads up and will do this later tonight.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

woah 21$ a can o.o? try kijiji and see if you can find it around your area for less


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

**** 20 bucks a can!!!! Where do you live?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Notso4eign (Dec 22, 2012)

Those vinyls are good for sticking on your car or windows. Using them to cover your Bowties... probably not going to work that well. Plastidip or get someone to vinyl them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Canada, not as easy to come by there.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Man I'm pretty sure you can find it on eBay for way cheaper than that. You would have to wait but I think its worth it. You can check out my thread in cruze media and also lots of other threads for things you can do with plastidip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

I live in New Brunswick, but yeah 21 + tax . It's all good though it turned out nice , less complicated then the other methods + I have enough plastidip left for other uses or to charge some friends and make profit on the can haha...


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

I just Plastidipped my badges and love it  here's the front!


----------



## CruznTX (Nov 8, 2011)

Those emblems in the OP's post are for window decals as another poster mentioned. They won't work for the emblems. The emblems are two different sizes.

I went with the vinyl from grafixworks (or however you spell it), but I screwed it up several times putting them on by not having them on the correct spot, getting the vinyl wrinkled, etc.... so I had to re-order several times. I should have just bought a sheet of vinyl, laid it over it, then trimmed.

Plastidip will also work. You can order it here: https://www.dipyourcar.com/home.php Much cheaper than $20 a can. I would buy the glossifier as well to make it have a glossy look.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> I bought some vinyl black out decals off ebay about 1 year ago. Still looks great.


Same here! Carbon fiber look and I think the cost for front & back was about $4 shipped.


----------

